# Little girl defends herself



## Thorlifter (Jun 13, 2008)

Shooting in Butte , MontanaÂ 
Shotgun pre-teen vs. Illegal alien Home Invaders : 
Butte, Montana November 5, 2007

Two illegal aliens, Ralphel Resindez, 23, and Enrico Garza, 26, probably believed they would easily overpower home-alone 11 year old Patricia Harrington after her father had left their two-story home.

It seems the two crooks never learned two things: they were in Montana, and Patricia had been a clay shooting champion since she was nine.

Patricia was in her upstairs room when the two men broke through the front door of the house. She quickly ran to her father's room and grabbed his 12 gauge Mossberg 500 shotgun. 

Resindez was the first to get up to the second floor only to be the first to catch a near point blank blast of buckshot from the 11-year-old's knee crouch aim. He suffered fatal wounds to his abdomen and genitals.

When Garza ran to the foot of the stairs, he took a blast to the left shoulder and staggered out into the street where he bled to death before medical help could arrive.

It was found out later that Resindez was armed with a stolen 45 caliber handgun he took from another home invasion robbery. That victim, 50-year-old David Burien, was not so lucky. He died from stab wounds to the chest. 

Ever wonder why good stuff never makes NBC, CBS, PBS, MSNBC, CNN, or ABC news........an 11 year old girl, properly trained, defended her home, and herself......against two worthless illegal immigrants.......and she won; she is still alive.

Now that is Gun Control ! 


Thought for the day: 


Calling an illegal alien an 'undocumented immigrant' is like calling a drug dealer an 'unlicensed pharmacist'


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 13, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 13, 2008)

They will probably try to lock her up for mistreatment of undocumented workers


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2008)

No coments


----------



## Clave (Jun 13, 2008)

There are more things to consider, like every story...

a) She did a good job defending herself.
b) She killed two men, which is trauma enough for an adult, never mind a child.
c) Why don't they stop these illegals at the border? smacks of incompetence to me.
d) Why was she alone? don't her parents care whether she lives or dies?


----------



## fly boy (Jun 13, 2008)

wow that is crazy two imigrants that got hit by buckshot fired from an 11year old girl i will check trutv for that


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 13, 2008)

Amazing. Two men dead from one little girl.

Maybe she will grow up to be a cop. Of course she may feel so sick from the incident, I hope it doesn' haunt her memories the rest of her life.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2008)

Girl Vs Two illegal aliens: 2-0....I really hope that she won't suffer for this, mentally or otherwise, she did the right thing....rather them than her!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2008)

Clave its Montana, man. People don't think twice about leaving their house with the doors unlocked. Let alone leaving their 11 year old kid at home. By 11 many of these kids work in the fields driving tractors. So it would not be considered an oddity leaving them at home for a hour or so. Keep in mind that Montana is almost the size of all of Germany yet is population is less than a million people (about 5 people per square mile when averaged). And that includes all of the major cities.


----------



## DBII (Jun 13, 2008)

I am sorry that the country has gotten to the point where a child has to shot anyone. What what would have happen to her if she did not? On the plus side, two shots, two kill, lets make her a Texan. 

dbii


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2008)

DBII said:


> What what would have happen to her if she did not?
> 
> dbii




I think you answered your own question. These goblins had a stolen weapon and history of stabbing to death the original owner in a similar crime. You know exactly what would have happened to her... after she was raped.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2008)

Good for her!

I am sure she will have some metal problems to work out, but atleast she was able to defend her self.

****ing *******'s who tried to break in.

That my friend is why guns are legal!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

Yep, outstanding! 

I have not one once of sympathy for those B*stards.

All my sympathy goes to the girl for what she had to do and what may have happened had she not been able to defend herself.


----------



## Soren (Jun 13, 2008)

Clave said:


> There are more things to consider, like every story...
> 
> a) She did a good job defending herself.
> b) She killed two men, which is trauma enough for an adult, never mind a child.
> ...



Agreed completely Clave. 

I'm sure that girl has been left with some scars from that night, although I'm sure that with help they will heal with time. Those two criminal bastards definitely didn't deserve better than what they got!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Yep, outstanding!
> 
> I have not one once of sympathy for those B*stards.
> 
> All my sympathy goes to the girl for what she had to do and what may have happened had she not been able to defend herself.



Wayne, is there much a cry for gun rights in your part of the world? Knowing that you folks had to surrender your weapons within a decade, are people pissed off or just being sheople and going along with the flock?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2008)

What a shame that would be with the worlds largest Muslim nation within striking distance of your border and Sharia law so popular amongst their "peaceful loving religion".

Cosmoline and dessicants.


----------



## Soren (Jun 13, 2008)

Matt,

The good thing about the civilian public not having any guns (Besides hunting rifles shotguns ofcourse) is that then the burglars usually don't have this either. It is very rare that people get shot or stabbed do death in Europe compared to the US.

By having such a strict gun law in Europe it is made much harder for the criminals to acquire arms. 

Furthermore if you were shoot a burglar or even "assault" him here in Europe you risk going to jail for even longer than him. Not entirely sure how the law is in the US about this, but I think it's similar.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 13, 2008)

Soren said:


> Furthermore if you were shoot a burglar or even "assault" him here in Europe you risk going to jail for even longer than him. Not entirely sure how the law is in the US about this, but I think it's similar.



In the states it all depends on several things. Each state law is a bit different.
In Virginia, in order to kill an intruder into your home, your life or the life of
another, has to be in danger. If your intruder is un-armed and you blast him
as he comes thru the door, you *may* be in trouble with the law.
If the law does not prosecute you, you can bet your sweet bippy the perp's
family will sue you for "wrongful death", and probably win in court.

So, if you kill the bastard, make sure he has a knife in his hand when the cops
get there !

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Jun 13, 2008)

Damn straight, Charles. It all comes down to intent. If someone breaks into my home, then they are obviously up to no good. I have a wife and 2 young children to protect. Trust me, they WILL be protected.


----------



## Soren (Jun 13, 2008)

Evan, 

One must be careful not to be too trigger happy though. A burglar usually just wants your valuables and they often carry nothing else but a crow bar or some other entry tool. Usually they aren't killers and have no intention of hurting anyone, infact they mostly run in fear if anyone shows up. And so it is important not to just blast the bastard upon first sight without warning, and if he starts running then by all means let him - otherwise you might end up in more trouble than him.

Needless to say I'd smoke any burglar who brakes into my house with a firearm without a moments hesitation as-well Evan, he won't get the slightest chance to hurt anyone I can guarantee, it'll be over before he knows it. However there is a certain comfort in knowing the gun laws are as strict as they are here, as they mean that IF the burglar IS armed it is highly likely with a visible weapon and not a hidden away pistol - which helps decision making and is good in court. 
!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 14, 2008)

I disagree. 

My property belongs to me, and a burgler has no right to steel my ****. If he wants it, he can pay the price!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 14, 2008)

What can I say ? Way to go, girl !



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I disagree.
> 
> My property belongs to me, and a burgler has no right to steel my ****. If he wants it, he can pay the price!



Damn right, Adler.


----------



## Hop (Jun 14, 2008)

> Shooting in Butte , MontanaÂ
> Shotgun pre-teen vs. Illegal alien Home Invaders :
> Butte, Montana November 5, 2007
> 
> ...



It's a nice story, but it isn't true. See for example Snopes:
snopes.com: Home Invasion Thwarted by 11-Year-Old Girl 



> Furthermore if you were shoot a burglar or even "assault" him here in Europe you risk going to jail for even longer than him.



Not in the UK. In the UK you have a right to use any level of force, including lethal force, to protect yourself or others. You can't, for example, run over a thief who is running down the road carrying your laptop, but if a burglar is breaking in to your house, you are entitled to use force to defend yourself.

See for example this case:
BBC NEWS | England | London | No charges over neighbour killing


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone that threatens my family or friends, break into my house, will be leaving in a coffin made of wood...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2008)

Soren said:


> Evan,
> 
> One must be careful not to be too trigger happy though. A burglar usually just wants your valuables and they often carry nothing else but a crow bar or some other entry tool. Usually they aren't killers and have no intention of hurting anyone, infact they mostly run in fear if anyone shows up. And so it is important not to just blast the bastard upon first sight without warning, and if he starts running then by all means let him - otherwise you might end up in more trouble than him.



If you had 2 young children in your home, you would understand. I don't give a rat's azz what he is here for. He entered my home by breaking in. My family counts on me to provide for an protect them. You enter my home illegally, be prepared to face the consequences. 

My family are the most important things in my life and I would die to protect them. You break into my house, I am not going to wait for you to harm my wife or my children. Period.


Soren said:


> Needless to say I'd smoke any burglar who brakes into my house with a firearm without a moments hesitation as-well Evan, he won't get the slightest chance to hurt anyone I can guarantee, it'll be over before he knows it. However there is a certain comfort in knowing the gun laws are as strict as they are here, as they mean that IF the burglar IS armed it is highly likely with a visible weapon and not a hidden away pistol - which helps decision making and is good in court.
> !



If you have to wait to see if the perp is armed before firing, YOU could be the one who is dead. Tough talk is one thing, but the reality of the situation is that he who hesitates is dead. If someone comes bursting through your door, you have sub-second timing to determine who's gonna get capped. If you wait to see if he is armed, you will be dead. If you fire as the dirtbag comes crashing through, you have won the element of surprise and the grand prize of being able to live.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2008)

Soren said:


> Not entirely sure how the law is in the US about this, but I think it's similar.



I know in Texas we have a law called, something like "The night time law". It basically says if you go outside and see someone taking something out of your truck, you can shoot them on the spot. I have 1st hand knowledge of cops helping out robbery victims when the victim shot the burgler.

I go by two priciples........

1. It's against the laws of the U.S. to steal.
2. It's against God's laws (Thou shall not steal)

And as a victim who has had his home buglarized, I can tell you it's not an easy feeling to go to bed for a while. And try calming down your wife and kids. Screw them ****ing cowards. If you steal, you deserve whatever consequences that come your way.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

Was once burgled into, while we were asleep IN the house...maaan, had I caught them they'd NEVER see the light of day ever again....


----------



## Soren (Jun 14, 2008)

> If you had 2 young children in your home, you would understand



I do understand Evan, infact I haven't been saying otherwise than you on this issue. I would die to protect my family as-well as I'd rather die myself than not to have them around, and really who wouldn't ? 

I said one has to be careful not to be too trigger happy, the big reason being that the burglar most likely isn't armed and if he is you'll get the first shot anyhow - unless you're of the opinion he comes bursting through the door pointing a pistol around commando style ??  Remember you're cocked ready to aim, the guy who just crawled through your window or just broke open you door isn't!



> Tough talk is one thing, but the reality of the situation is that he who hesitates is dead. If someone comes bursting through your door, you have sub-second timing to determine who's gonna get capped. If you wait to see if he is armed, you will be dead.



Tough talk ??? Evan what you're saying just isn't true. Hesitation has nothing to do with it, it's a lightning decision - if you've ever been in combat (Or police work) you'd understand as even then you often have to make such decisions, and fast. - Is he armed ?? He is! *bang!* 

Also remember a burglar will pretty much only break into a house if he thinks it's abandoned, and thus you've got the element of surprise from the very beginning. 

Furthermore that no burglar will get a chance in my home isn't tough talk Evan, I know I'm a faster and better shot than anyone who breaks into my house. If anyone breaks into my house with a firearm he will have third eye before he knows it. So poor him who tries..


----------



## Soren (Jun 14, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I disagree.
> 
> My property belongs to me, and a burgler has no right to steel my ****. If he wants it, he can pay the price!



And so will you if you shoot him dead for stealing a necklace.


----------



## Soren (Jun 14, 2008)

I remember helping to hold down a thief who tried to steal my neighbor's bicycle many years ago. Had my neighbor decided to shoot him dead with his shotgun as he ran he would be in prison today. However seeing that the thief had no weapons on him he simply ran after him and brought him to the ground. I heard the struggle from my bedroom and wasted no time getting down there to help. 

That was the right thing to do in that incident, which was also what the kind officers who came to pick the bastard up told us. 

We held him for over 20min, head against the pavement.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2008)

To be able to SEE if he has a weapon exposes yourself to the perp. I have seen my share of firefights and as I said before, he who hesitates is dead. Armed or unarmed, the person _broke into_ my house. I don't have time to figure out his intentions. I had a niece kidnapped about 15 years ago. Fortunately, she came home alive after 43 days. I am not about to have that kind of thing happen again in this family.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2008)

Soren said:


> I remember helping to hold down a thief who tried to steal my neighbor's bicycle many years ago. Had my neighbor decided to shoot him dead with his shotgun as he ran he would be in prison today. However seeing that the thief had no weapons on him he simply ran after him and brought him to the ground. I heard the struggle from my bedroom and wasted no time getting down there to help.
> 
> That was the right thing to do in that incident, which was also what the kind officers who came to pick the bastard up told us.
> 
> We held him for over 20min, head against the pavement.



And that action warranted that response.

Again understand this Soren - in this part of the world intruder entry into a dwelling is considered a no-nonsense crime. Because of situations were innocent homeowners have been brutally victimized, many municipalities have taken the stance that if some on breaks into your home they are there to do bodily harm to the resident and therefor deadly force is warranted. In my state there is the "Make my Day" law that backs this up and the intruder doesn't even have to be armed. In other states as pointed out if the intruder is not armed and the home owner shoots him it's the home owner who is going to jail.

As far as guns and gun control in this country - the genie been out of the bottle for over a century. The black market availability of guns is huge and difficult to combat, let alone stop. Places with the strictest gun control laws in the US usually have the highest crime rates, kind of funny, don't ya think???


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2008)

Agreed. I am not talking about someone breaking into my car in the middle of the night, or taking something that is outside. For that, I have no problem with the police dealing with that. Besides, if the want a 14 year old car that is worth next to nothing, they can have it, it's insured. However, once they either cross the door threshold or crawl through the window, there will be no hesitation.


----------



## Soren (Jun 14, 2008)

Evan,

Lets say a burglar breaks into your home at night, you wake up hearing a rattling noise downstairs. You pull out your pistol from under your bed, sneak downstairs and see him put a lot of stuff into a bag. One hand holding the bag, the other grabbing stuff.

What do you do ? 

Do you quickly place a well aimed shot to the back of his head ? Or do you shout at him to reach for the sky ? Or something else ?


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2008)

First, I prefer a shotgun for home defense because you have less of a chance of the shot going through the walls and injuring your children. Second, my doors and windows all have sensors, so no one will just sneak in. If he triggers the sensors and still comes in, then god help him. He will be well ventilated and at room temperature when the police arrive to put him in the body bag.


----------



## Soren (Jun 14, 2008)

I live in a brick walled house, do nearly all europeans actually so I wont have the problem a 9mm round going through walls. 

But seeing you have sensors Evan I doubt you will ever see a burglar inside your house, they'll simply flee in panic as soon as it activates. (Even outdoor movement sensors meant to turn the light on when you walk by are usually enough to make burglars flee in terror) Now if they keep coming despite the alarm, then I would do the same as you agreed, cause then it is pretty much established that this/these guy(s) is/are dangerous. 

I didn't think of the alarm as I don't have one myself.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2008)

Believe me, shooting the perp is not my preference. I have seen enough of that crap for one lifetime. It is my last line of defense, and it WILL put a stop to him. Motion activated lights are all around my house, as are motion sensors. All points of entry are set to trigger an alarm. If that does not make him go away, he is definitely not here with good intentions. 

Do you have children in your house? If so, you may want to consider a shotgun. While the 9mm won't go through the brick, it will go through the interior walls. If you miss, and it could happen, the last thing you want to do is to have it kill one of the people you are trying to protect. Shotgun pellets are very effective at short range, like in home defense, but have a much reduced likelihood of going through walls and killing one of your own.


----------



## Soren (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope no children in my house anymore  

And I agree about the shotgun, but the bedroom is upstairs and the house is all brick, so I prefer my 9mm, which is also much better for confined spaces. Another factor to consider is that all my hunting firearms are locked in a safety vault, so it would take me some time to get them.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine's a .38 with blunt nose bullets.....Enough to stop someone at short range but won't go though walls or through my neighbor's house.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2008)

158gr LFN .38Spcl are notorious for deep penetration. Ask the FBI. In fact the 5.56x45mm 55gr HP out of an AR will penetrate less. For those worried about penetration, Evan is spot on. 7 shot at house distances is deadly. Though I would recommend 4 shot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2008)

7 shot? 4 shot?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2008)

.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 14, 2008)

Here in Canada, lethal force is legal so long as it meets the definition of 'reasonable force'. IOW, if an old lady starts swinging her handbag at you in the mall, you are required to make every reasonable effort to leave the scene and let law enforcement handle it. OTOH, if someone(s) breaks into your house, and you have reasonable grounds to believe that they mean you (or others in the house) harm, you are allowed to use the necessary level of force, up to, and including lethal force, to defend yourself. This derives from the English common law principle, that 'a man's home is his castle'. You do not have to flee your own home.

If you shoot an intruder, the police will probably arrest and charge you, but once the authorities are reasonably sure that the shooting victim is in fact, an intruder, the charges will be dropped. Of course, the 'reasonable force' defence does not apply if the intruder(s) are attempting to flee...

Two years ago, my friend's 19 yr old grandson was stabbed and died while violently breaking (with 3 or 4 others)into a house and threatening the occupants. They were attempting to forcibly retrieve a 14 yr old girl that had run away with her boyfriend... 

The killer was charged, but never brought to trial. And IMO, that is exactly how it should be. All this misery could have been avoided by letting the authorities handle it.

As for myself, my home has been robbed (while we were away) and because I don't have to worry about children, I have a 12 ga. Ithaca pump and a box of #4 birdshot in the bedroom closet. And if I ever feel threatened, I have no moral qualms about using it. "Better to be tried by twelve than to be carried by six"...

We've had a spate of vicious home invasions, mainly targeting the elderly, here (Nova Scotia) recently, including one where a 70 yr old man was beaten to death by a gang of thugs, so I have little sympathy for anyone who gets wasted while breaking into homes. Good for that little girl, and I hope she will realize that she did what had to be done.

JL


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2008)

Well said, buzzard. If you have the forethought and right of mind in such an adrenalin rush, if you can yell out that you feel like your life is being threatened, that too will count in your favor.

But then again, such a situation is not scripted in Hollywood nor by liberal defence attornies. Too bad Canada has gone to the Darkside with respect to gun ownership. These elderly people used to have a quick and definitive response.

"God made men. Samuel Colt made them equal." Those are words to live or die by.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 14, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Too bad Canada has gone to the Darkside with respect to gun ownership. These elderly people used to have a quick and definitive response.
> 
> "God made men. Samuel Colt made them equal." Those are words to live or die by.



Yeah... I'm starting to consider buying a crossbow just to go around that stupid law.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt. But it will get you in the liberal news, God forbid, if you ever have to use it.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 14, 2008)

Yup, number 4. I also keep a few rounds of salt shot around if things get hairy. Make it burn, baby!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 15, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Wouldn't hurt. But it will get you in the liberal news, God forbid, if you ever have to use it.



They would have to find the corpse first...



Mulholland Falls said:


> "What ? You can't kill a man, it's illegal !"
> 
> "It's illegal only if somebody finds your corpse."


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jun 15, 2008)

Good for the girl...better two worthless scums dead than a girl with her whole life ahead...I really hope she will be ok...killing two men is not an easy thing to take.


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Places with the strictest gun control laws in the US usually have the highest crime rates, kind of funny, don't ya think???



Aman....I live in Northern Arizona ...The wild wild west... Its the part of the country were the Indian wars took place ..Geronmo lived and did his stand off up in these hills ..So the gun is a big part of are way of life..We have a Rugger gun plant in town that employs people...Lots of gun shops.. You can have a gun on your hip in plan site just like the old west .. Anyone can ..You can not bring the gun into a bar bank or church..They sale guns at the swap meet out in plan site.. You go to the supermarket and the guy in line in front of you has a Glock or Rugger or old Colt on his hip...No biggy..Its just your "right" to do so...Most homes have guns in them...Theres the Gunsite Ranch up here google that if you do not know what it is... 

No one locks there doors .. Very low crime..No real shotings pre say...Real nice place to live ...Everyones nice

Now would you dick with someone or break into a home in this town...?


----------



## Torch (Jun 16, 2008)

My family and I were victims twice back in the late 60's when we lived in NYC during the high heroin usage days when the aholes were stoned and breaking into houses looking for anything they could grab to buy dope. I remember how we felt after we found out someone was inside, how helpless and violated you felt that someone can brazenly come into your dwelling,you know,where your supposed to be safe and steal your hard earned valuables. Don't care if it's a necklass or your safe you don't belong in someone's home. Have a Springfield XD .40 and a Benelli Nova tactical with .00,.00,.00,slug,slug waiting for the someone to break in. Losers.......


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2008)

I also have a nice machete under my bed if they should happen to crawl in the upstairs bedroom window. God I'd hate to be in anyones shoes who tries that!


----------



## Soren (Jun 20, 2008)

dounblepost


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 20, 2008)

Soren...

I have only one true talent in this life. Don't attempt to steal it from me.


----------



## Soren (Jun 21, 2008)

You're good with a machete ? Been in the jungles a lot ?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2008)

No. I have other mad skills. 

Doubleposting just happens to be one that gets most attention from the babes.


----------



## Soren (Jun 21, 2008)

Aaaah, I see!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2008)

Machete skills, nunchuck skills, computer hacking skills, doubleposting skills... 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o-PK5U1bZw_


----------



## Soren (Jun 21, 2008)




----------

